# Burstner Argos 747 - Leisure Batteries



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

This vehicle is top of my list at the moment for long term cruising, but I query the battery arrangements and weight.

1. Where is the leisure battery located and how easy would it be to add further batteries to it to have sufficient power reserves.

2. If I add to the battery bank, would the fitted alternator cope with this increase or would I need to consider uprating this?

3. Would it take very much to uprate the vehicle so as to increase the payload?

Thanks

John


----------

